# Catfish Tournament



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

There is a catfish tournament this Saturday May 19 2012 at Lake Loramie from noon til six pm.
Check in is at Earls Pavilion on St.Rt. 364. $20 per person $5 more for big fish. I think sign in is no later than 15 min til noon. This is all the info i have found out so far. If i find out more I'll post it.:Banane14:


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

There is another tournament this saturday. 8pm to 8 am. Go to Twistedwiskerz for more info.


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

dont you have to be a qualifier for that one?
the one at west branch


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Whiskers, tough bite today since channels are spawning now, water was 77 on the main lake. Winning weight was 24 lbs, we were 4th with 17+ lbs, ( 6 fish) big fish was just over 8 lbs. We caught em on the tight line, the floats and driftings, just couldnt find a single kicker.... Water was nice and lake was busy but not crowded. 

Salmonid 
PS next event is Sat June 2nd. Noon to 6pm again.


----------



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

We only caught one good fish on bobber nothing on tight line. The wife was having problems with it being hot so we tried to stay in the shade. I didnt get to go to the places i wanted to also had a problem with my motor could only idle around. I dont think I can make the next one we have a Birthday party to go to. I cant wait til the late ones anyway I like to fish near dark better.


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

who sponsors the noon to six ones...yes saturday was a tough bite at west branch also.. i wish i new the results


----------

